# Alden aberdeen last



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

does anyone have experience with this last? is this fit pretty true to size or do I have to go a half size down?


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

gaseousclay said:


> does anyone have experience with this last? is this fit pretty true to size or do I have to go a half size down?


Generally speaking, they are true to size but some folks actually size up. The Aberdeen last narrows quickly from the ball to the toes, so you may need some extra room especially if you have long toes. Be prepared, though, that it could be one of those lasts that just won't work for your feet. You just have to check them out to know for sure and try a few length/width combinations.
.
.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Our AAF friend has it right: the Aberdeen last narrows quickly in the toe box and I can't wear it because to get it to stay on my feet I need a 10.5 but my toes are crushed (and if I size up to 11 then they are too big all over). Happily, Alden makes tassel loafers on their Copley last (the Flex-Welt line) which apparently* fits similar except the toe box is more rounded and easier on the toes. Unfortunately they don't make the Copley tassel loafers in shell cordovan, but fit is more important than style in my opinion. If the Aberdeen last doesn't work, then try the Copley. I will as soon as I can find someone that stocks them nearby (probably BB).

* According to several posts by experience AAAC/T members.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks for the tips. I was thinking of ordering the straight tip blucher shell cordovans from theshoemart.com - do they have a generous return policy?


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

I will echo the above comments by AAF and DD. I have three pairs of Aldens on the Aberdeen last:

Monk Strap in #8 shell- 9D
Tassel Loafer in #8 shell - 9.5D
Wingtip Blucher in burnished tan calf - 9.5D

I wear Monk Strap very infrequently. It seemed a good idea at the time to go down a half size as shell cordovan fits 1/4 size larger than calf. I can wear them, but not for a full day without some discomfort.

The tassel loafers fit _slightly_ large, but they are much better suited for all-day wearing than the monks.

The wingtips are a little snug in the toes for me, but not too bad. In fact I have them on today.

Hope this helps somewhat. FWIW, I doubt I would ever buy the Aberdeen last again.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

ds23pallas said:


> I will echo the above comments by AAF and DD. I have three pairs of Aldens on the Aberdeen last:
> 
> Monk Strap in #8 shell- 9D
> Tassel Loafer in #8 shell - 9.5D
> ...


what shoe size do you normally wear? did you go up a half size? I wear a 10D for all of my shoes, but i'm not sure if I should go ahead with a 10D for the Aberdeen last.


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

ds23pallas said:


> Wingtip Blucher in burnished tan calf - 9.5D


I've always had an eye for those but I don't recall seeing anyone here posting about them. How do you like them? Do you have any photos of what they look like with some wear on them? Thanks.
.
.


----------



## LeicaLad (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm one that cannot wear the Aberdeen. My feet are somewhat shorter from ball joint to toes, and wide. My tootsies love the Barrie last - and in an "E" width! 

I think it is why Alden makes all their NSTs in both the Aberdeen and the Barrie. They represent each end of the spectrum. 

Make sure your feet are at that end, or at least close, before buying that last.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

gaseousclay said:


> what shoe size do you normally wear? did you go up a half size? I wear a 10D for all of my shoes, but i'm not sure if I should go ahead with a 10D for the Aberdeen last.


My normal shoe size is 9.5D and my lace ups are 9.5D. However, my normal rotation of shoes are on the Van or Barrie last, for which you have to go down one half size. I think you should be okay with your order, unless as was mentioned, you have long toes. They might be a bit squished. My Alden dealer (who is very knowledgable) also mentioned once that the Aberdeen last is quite "flat" in the toe area, which I took to mean "lacking in height" compared to the Barrie. I would agree with that comment. Good luck.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

AAF-8AF said:


> I've always had an eye for those but I don't recall seeing anyone here posting about them. How do you like them? Do you have any photos of what they look like with some wear on them? Thanks.
> .
> .


For the most part, I like them. They are several years old, and have effectively been replaced in my rotation by my Whiskey Longwings on the Barrie last, which I prefer. My feet tend to swell up some days mid-afternoon, and these shoes can feel a bit too snug then. I break 'em out from time to time as they are noticebly lighter to wear, despite the heavy single sole. They have worn well, although they are the only pair of shoes I have worn through the lining at the heel, for whatever reason. They have darkened a little with wear and polish, and in my opinion look the better for it. Hope this was helpful. This picture is rather old but captures the current appearance.


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

^ Very nice! Thanks for the report.
.
.


----------



## Baywulf (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the Aberdeen in a 9D, but usually wear a 8.5 in the Barrie last. The Aberdeen last fits me pretty well, but I think the Barrie last is better. If you are set on getting the Aberdeens, size up by .5 to allow for the cramped toe box.


----------

